# Girls post videos of yourselves farting



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

[Aborted, as this may be a troll breeding ground]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

hehe


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

But still, I'd know if the videos are real or fake.


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

Just do it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Why?


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

lmfao


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

What?! Why? *giggle*

Fetish? :sus


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> What?! Why? *giggle*
> 
> Fetish? :sus


You mean a fetish that doesn't actually exist?


millenniumman75 said:


> Why?


To convince me that females don't have to be ladylike.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh god this really does consume your life doesn't it. You need a therapist for this.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

How are you still here?


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

AussiePea said:


> Oh god this really does consume your life doesn't it. You need a therapist for this.


Whom do you recommend?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A woman who whispers in her panties!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Interesting


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

Cashel said:


> How are you still here?


Because everyone, especially Millenniumman75, loves me.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Where is your video . ?


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

Grog said:


> Where is your video . ?


How silly of me. Since girls here are too shy to, I'll start.

https://www.mediafire.com/file/mmio5pwd82cy727/WP_20170331_00_15_40_Pro.mp4

https://www.mediafire.com/file/y3u7d12pfwc4r3w/VID-20170330-WA0002.mp4

Am I gross? Unladylike? Just funny? Or endearing?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

You have gained my total and utter respect . Lol


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

Is that so? 
I hope to be rid of my ladylike ways and flatuphobia very _very_ soon.

**** it. I'm just going to watch Foul Chicks archived videos, since their website is no more.
#sexism #genderdoublestandards


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

CrystalGemPearl said:


> **** it. I'm just going to watch Foul Chicks archived videos, since their website is no more.
> *#sexism #genderdoublestandards*


Have you made a post asking the men...?


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

she and her darkness said:


> have you made a post asking the men...?


does not compute


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

CrystalGemPearl said:


> **** it. I'm just going to watch Foul Chicks archived videos, since their website is no more.
> #sexism #genderdoublestandards





She and Her Darkness said:


> Have you made a post asking the men...?





CrystalGemPearl said:


> does not compute


No other girls posted videos here, and you said this was sexism and gender double standards, but have you made a thread asking the men to post similar videos to see if you would receive any more replies?


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

She and Her Darkness said:


> No other girls posted videos here, and you said this was sexism and gender double standards, but have you made a thread asking the men to post similar videos to see if you would receive any more replies?


I know I would. The sexism is that it's socially acceptable for men to, but not women, and that's why Foul Chicks has been shot dead.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

What you have is a fart fetish.


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

Tokztero said:


> What you have is a fart fetish.


There's no such thing. The vid is a hoax.


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

Still waiting for the other girls.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i always thought you had a fart fetish as well, which turned into a phobia because you dont like having it


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

mt moyt said:


> i always thought you had a fart fetish as well, which turned into a phobia because you dont like having it


Who are you?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

CrystalGemPearl said:


> Who are you?


does that mean I'm right?


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

_Program CrystalGemPearl.exe has shut down unexpectedly._


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------

